# For all you rich guys that love jets



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2014)

In case you want to go over the top..... :mrgreen: 

I just wonder how shallow it will run, and where the trolling motor goes!

https://www.jetcapsule.com/2013/Videos.html


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 7, 2014)

A yuppies dream come true


----------



## semojetman (Feb 8, 2014)

That thing is hideous.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2014)

Its like a hipster life boat.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2014)

I want the camo one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341300#p341300 said:


> Jim » Sun Feb 09, 2014 10:20 am[/url]"]I want the camo one.


----------

